

Liquid Web offering up to $25K in free hosting for startups - bado
http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2013/01/09/liquid-web-offering-startups-free-hosting/

======
bado
<http://www.liquidweb.com/incubator.html> is where the link on the cbslocal
article's page should point to

------
bifrost
Uhm, who's going to tell them that cliking the link hits their OWA page...

~~~
bado
Nice, I didn't see tha. The article's link to LW's info listed on the cbs page
shows the verbiage correctly but the location in the tag is wrong so the
clicks don't work.

